# Car Sale process between Sharjah & Dubai



## dsoni2910 (Jul 19, 2016)

I just witnessed my car sale and i could not find any exhaustive details and process for the same. So i just thought to post a thread on this for the benefit of users wanting to sell their car.

My Car was Sharjah registered and the buyer was from Dubai. In this case it will be considered as export out of Sharjah. The following is the process to complete this transaction. I will not stress on the commercials/transactions do's and dont's.

Documents to carry: 
- Emirates ID and Mulkhiya of the seller in original
- Emirates ID and Driving License of the Buyer in original
- Carry cash

1) Go to Tasjeel Village near Sharjah Airport
2) Remove the number plate (there is a section where number plates are fixed or removed and there is a guy who would do it for free)
3) Go to the token counter and take the token for the cancellation of the registration. There usually is a long queue and it may take around an hour for your turn. Alternately there is a VIP service counter where the job will be done in 10 mins but the charges are 150 DHS. I took the VIP service and we split the cost (buyer and seller)
4) Surrender your number plate there at the counter give the original ID's for the transfer certificate and insurance reversal letter (Seller can claim the insurance refund from their insurance company based on the insurance reversal letter).
5) They will charge you for the transfer certificate and the cancellation process. In my case the charge was 280 DHS (over and above the VIP service cost). 
6) This is the time when the seller registration is cancelled and the transfer certificate is issued in the name of buyer. Hence this is the time when the Key's and money needs to be exchanged.
7) For the buyer there is an option either to get the export plate if he wants to drive the car from Sharjah to Dubai (in this case you will need to take the temporary insurance valid of 4 days with an additional charge of 200 DHS) or else the buyer can hire a lorry to carry the car directly to the Dubai RTA for onward transfer (lorry charges are negotiable, in this case they charged 60 DHS.
8) Seller is free to carry cash and surrender the car, rest needs to be done by the buyer himself.

I know its not comprehensive as it covers the process only at Sharjah but exhaustively.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What a ball ache.


----------

